# Hysteroscopy



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I am due to have a hysto on Thursday for tx in August, however, due to a load of rubbish, I may have to push tx back until September.

I know a hysto is most effective immediately prior to tx, but will it matter too much if there is a month (and therefore another AF) in between the hysto and tx?  I am worried as I am getting and endometrial scratch and don't want it all to be for nothing.

Should I postpone the surgery?


----------

